# SD 2400 reviews



## TG Lewis (Apr 24, 2006)

Hello All,
New to the forum (read alot but do not post alot). 

I have done a search and read the past reviews of the SD 2400, but most are 2004/2005 time frame. 

Looking for those who are still using the SD2400, how they are holding up, are there still issues of the collar not being "hot enough"??

Current collar is an old TT Sport and am bringing along a couple of new pups and will looking to upgrade to a collar with more stim. levels and incriments. 

Any opinions, good bad, indifferent would be helpful..

Thanks


----------



## Mike Bons (Apr 9, 2004)

I have been using mine for about 2 years now. I have had a couple of minor problems which I contacted SD about, and they sent me a new collar right away - no questions asked. I replaced the long antenna that comes on it with TT's micro antenna which fits well and I have not found the limit of its range yet. The first collar I had was not as "hot" as the second collar.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I use a SD2400 as my main training collar. The ones I bought weren't as hot as I'd like so I've traded them in with SportDogBoy for the hotter version. They still aren't particularly hot but hot enough for my dogs.

I've been using them for ~2 years now. They work and keep on working.


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

I use the 2400 and it works great a little large for hunting but it has worked great for 2 yrs. You will not be disapointed in your choice.


----------



## TG Lewis (Apr 24, 2006)

*Thanks for the reviews*

All,
Thanks for the comments,

BHE, sent you and email 
Thanks
Geoff


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

Mine is still going strong since 2004 (might be 2003).


----------

